

Google Drive and syncing with two computers ... Files end up duplicated - tlogan
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/drive/Yjmkd4nbhw4/C_ns26Fn2gQJ

======
xtrimsky1337
I had this problem yesterday. But on one single computer.

Basically I started synchronizing files on my computer. Then decided I didn't
like where the Google Drive is located. So I stoped Google Drive, moved it to
somewhere else. And copied my old files inside the new folder. The problem is
it duplicated the files thinking it was different sets of files.

I will still stay with GDrive because its cheap and cool, but I hope this all
will be fixed soon. Also for programming's sake, never name a folder with a
space in it Google "Google Drive"!!!

~~~
xtrimsky1337
Btw I used Dropbox before, I liked it but it was expensive. But my company
paid for it and I stayed on Dropbox Teams. Since Dropbox just changed its
Terms of Service for Dropbox Teams I decided to go Google Drive for my
personal files. And paying only 2.98$ / month taxes included is cool for 30GB!

------
recurser
"Thanks for letting us know - duplicate file detection is on our radar as a
frequently requested feature."

Seems like a fairly core "feature" that a file syncing service wouldn't
duplicate the same file in the same folder.

------
tlogan
I had to post this because I run into the same problem. And of course there is
no support or some kind of warning that this problem exists and how to revert
all these duplicate files.

